# Monocoque tow bar



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I’ve always been led to believe that “it’s not possible” to fit a tow bar to an Auto Sleeper monocoque, or at least to a Clubman, as there’s nowhere to attach the side supports. 

Do any Auto Sleeper monocoque owners have a tow bar fitted and if so, to what AS model? 

I would like a monocoque with a 2 man scooter/motorbike on the back, either rack mounted or on a trailer.

At the moment I’m just beginning to investigate what options there are so I’m not at this stage looking at payload implications, just at what’s technically possible on the tow bar scene..


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Tony

Don't they have a chassis like everything else.


Martin


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Martin

Yes they do, of course but I'd always understood that the chassis extension used by AS pre3vented a tow bar being fitted.

I've had sevearl replies on another specialised forum indicating that's it's very possible to have a tow bar fitted so I'm now exploring that route.
Thanks


----------

